# anyone seen these skins...



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

For all us animal lovers are there any animal skins 

Also could someone post when the amazon skins site is up again?? I may forget to check back from time to time.

Thanks soooo much


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

grammy said:


> For all us animal lovers are there any animal skins
> 
> Also could someone post when the amazon skins site is up again?? I may forget to check back from time to time.
> 
> Thanks soooo much


*Grammy, it's not an Amazon site. They started updating in the early evening EST yesterday. I know that I'm expecting a few new ones as I requested a couple that I saw for other gadgets that I'd like for my yet to be named Kindle ;-p Be patient and just bookmark the site..

Decal Girl

Oh...to answer your question...I know there is leopard, Dalmation and tiger stripe. I'm not sure if they're going to add additional ones.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They have dalmatian, leopard spots and zebra stripes!

L


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes Leslie I did see those...

I am sure in time lots more well be added. 

Any sewers out there,,,go into your own business!!! LOL 

Count me out,I dont sew.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

grammy said:


> Yes Leslie I did see those...
> 
> I am sure in time lots more well be added.
> 
> ...


Betsy the Quilter is making a quilted cover for Eleanor. We're all eagerly awaiting pictures!


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

wonderful!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Betsy the Quilter is making a quilted cover for Eleanor. We're all eagerly awaiting pictures!


I got delayed by my knee surgery (recovery is going great!) and I hope to do the last little fix-ups today or tomorrow, depending on my knee's mood. Pain-free right now without drugs! YAY!

Betsy


----------

